# BikeDC



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Anyone planning on participating this year? I think my husband, BIL and I might ride. Other takers?

www.BikeDC.net


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I love the idea of the ride but have no desire to subject ourselves to that kind of mass riding experience. Been there, done that, don't need to do it again.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Ditto plus I'd have to drive 80 miles to get there.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

It costs money? Whoa!


----------



## Tom Ligon (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey, MB1! Long time no see!.

E-mail me at tomligon at verizon dot net.


----------

